# Police Chief Randy Boykin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Chief*

*Randy Boykin*

Enterprise Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 3/19/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Chief Randy Boykin was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing school traffic at the town's main intersection.

He succumbed to his injuries while being flown University of Mississippi Medical Center.

Chief Boykins had served as chief for 12 years and also served as a part-time deputy with the Clarke County Sheriff's Office.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Enterprise Police Department
500 River Road
Enterprise, MS 39330

Phone: (601) 659-3609

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21760-police-chief-randy-boykin#ixzz2O2PVteAr


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

R.I.P. Chief Boykin


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Chief Boykin


----------

